# Mushroom identification



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

So I've had a few different species of mushrooms grow around our house, but have never seen, nor heard of this one. And ideas a re welcomed.

Info: picture describes it, but is grows in groups of 1, w, or 3 in the lawn.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Some species of Boletus it looks like.


----------

